

Ask HN: How do 'big' companies manage access and passwords? - wgx

However you manage access in your company; whether its key files certificates or passwords - you have to record that information somewhere for business continuity.<p>So, ultimately, it comes down to passwords being kept inside peoples heads which can't be sustainable (people leave).<p>So what I'm wondering is: how does a big corporations manage this?<p>Surely at Google there can't be just a text file somewhere with a password in?<p>I'm looking for big companies and how they manage their access so that in our startup we can manage this important process better.<p>Any help appreciated.
======
freejoe76
<http://passpack.com/en/home/>

